# GSP pup limping problems



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a 7mo GSP pup. we have been training and running together to get her exercise. my wife noticed today that she was limping after leaving the park. she had been playing with our lab chasing after tennis balls. we are concerened about HD and we have researched that it is somewhat found in GSPs. but i am also wondering about just plain growing pains. she is not wimpering or "bunny hopping". please let me know what some other owners have found. at our 6mo vet visit the vet checked her over but didn't say anything about HD present. just worried about our new girl.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

quit worrying the dog probably just strained itself a little rough housing with the lab

if you have a crate keep hew quiet in it and when you take her out leash her

do this for atleast one full day after she shows no signs of lameness and then let her be a pup again I doubrt it will come back.

the chances of it being hd are almost nil


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

HD cannot be diagnosed with just a physical exam. If it continues I would definately see the vet. Especially as she is so young.BTW, bunny hopping is not a true measurement of HD. I have a lab that has scored excellent on OFA's and 95% on penn hip and she has a funny bunny hop when it comes to leasurely runs.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

if you are thinking about breeding eventually, you may want to take her in for an exam just so it is documented. My lab twisted his knee when he was 6 months or so. I took him in to make sure he didn't do anything serious, but made sure it was in his file. When he had his hips xrayed for his certification it showed nothing, but if it had there would have been proof it wasn't HD.


----------



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

HD is pretty rare in GSP's, especially at that age. When my GSP was about 11 months he started limping on his left foreleg. It continued to progress to the point were he was basically 3 legged. I did some research and convinced myself he had Lime disease because of a recent trip to Northern MN and me being a week late on the flea/tick pill. 
Turns out he had a puncture wound in between his toes. The swimming caused an infection and he had an inflamed toe. 7days antibiotics and all better. 
I'd be willing to bet it's something along those lines. Just keep an eye on it and look his leg up and down pretty good. Vet if it persists.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

My Brit. who is 3 years old now, was showing the same signs as your dog at 7 months old. I would take him for a jog or just let him run on his own and afterwards he would be stiff and have a tough time getting his back left leg going, but after awhile it would loosen up. When he was 1 I took him in for his yearly check up and expressed my concerns of it being HD. I was told then that they really cannot detect it till he about 2, but he did a small test where he put him on his back and slowly pushed his back legs into his bodynaturally. He did feel a popping sensation in which he did think it was HD. Well when he was a year old I would run him a bit more aggressively for the prep of the hunting season and that's when I noticed after a while he would not use his back left leg (in my mind I knew it was HD). I did start him on Microlactin then and a high Glucosamine vitmain plan. (which has helped in my mind). On his 2nd birthday he completely tore his ACL, and that's when we had the x-rays done to find out if he was displastic! It turns out that he has HD in his back left hip (same side as the ACL surgery)and starting to show in his good hip! So if I were you I woud take it easy on your pup! From my personal experiences it does sound like it could be HD. Like I said ealrier, he is 3 now and he is about 70-80% after his ACL surgery and can can see through his stride that his hips do hurt sometimes. Dogs can live a good life with HD....They just can't be pushed as hard.

He now takes 2 daily vitamins and a 1,000mg of Glucos. and a Hyal-joint mixture a day! I feel like it has helped his hips and the Vet does as well.

Good luck!!!!!

But here's on thing to remember right now...The harder you push her now the harder it might be on her later!


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

Might be so simple like a thorn in or in between a pad. Happens to my dogs all the time.


----------

